# wow top training vid, apparently biggest natty arms going! must see!



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

- for $19.99 you can have his dvd on how to train and get in top form like him and his son!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

$19.99? is that all!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

you too could look like them for the low price of $19.99!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

lol


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Genetics and pies ftw!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

BEASTS!!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

awesome definition


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the way u can't see any of the muscle moving.

even when i'm bloated as fvck i can still see my tricep/bicep moving when curling etc lol


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Only $20 to be a fat fcuk. Bargain.


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Just ordered 2 dvds... Just in case i lose one, i got a backup one!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

the sad thing is thou that alot of silly people will fall for this ballix


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fat bstards!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

How deluded can you get, they say the mirror never lies, i think this is a good case to dispute that, either that or they are fcuking blind


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

WOOOW! I heard phil heath couldnt match their arms?!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

baggsy said:


> BREASTS!!


Quoted for accuracy.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LMAO.

J


----------



## FusterCluck (May 19, 2010)

Can someone re post the video of the fat guy doing bicep curls, i cant find it. (The guy that thinks he can beat any bodybuilder lol)

This vid reminds me of him


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I just don't understand people sometimes, how can you ever think you're anything but fat when you look like that....


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

hehe.half their size is fat.guess 10 inch arms fat free.i don't pay 19.95$ to be that small


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

For $19.98 I will give you some better tips right here right now!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait to order it!


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

the son looked like a bad ass mother****er dough,really sceary:eek:


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

worlds biggest fatceps


----------



## rookie112 (Dec 14, 2010)

is there a training vid for abs????


----------



## Rory33 (Dec 20, 2011)

I heard they are mods on elite fitness lol


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I might as well buy a few cheeseburger meals for $19.98 and have a few ****s rather than watch that ****


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Taking bodybuilding advice from him is like asking a tramp for financial advice.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

wow they look great:laugh:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

well i'm sold just a race now see if i can get last copy b4 you lot have them all away


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

what a cock box lol..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they look awesome !


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

has anyone here seen part 1 of it?





 he basically just bigs himself up how hes a personal trainer etc.

part 3 is his rock solid abs secrets!

just watched that vid again near the end he says how he reveals his secret for putting on size! im guessing its jack daniels, twinkeys and pork scratchings!

but dont forget... hes one of the few people in the world to have 24" arms!


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

does anyone have any info about the guy in these vids?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

mr.buffnstuff said:


> does anyone have any info about the guy in these vids?


Yeah, he a fat pr**k :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Rory33 said:


> I heard they are mods on elite fitness lol


nah they would have tried to push some of their crap otc products on you by the end of the video if they were haha


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Is that the crazy cnut who was cutting his hedge by throwing a chainsaw at it?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i wanna look like that guy, how do i do it?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Speechless.


----------



## Rory33 (Dec 20, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> nah they would have tried to push some of their crap otc products on you by the end of the video if they were haha


What you mean "need to" supplements weren't the cause of this???


----------

